

Some other cities with Data Portals - adyda
https://www.data.gov/cities/community/cities/datasets
Baltimore - data.baltimorecity.gov
Honolulu - data.honolulu.gov
Colorado - data.opencolorado.org
Lexington - data.lexingtonky.gov
Somerville - data.somervillema.gov
Palo Alto - paloalto.opendata.junar.com
Louisville - portal.louisvilleky.gov
======
adyda
Baltimore - data.baltimorecity.gov Honolulu - data.honolulu.gov Colorado -
data.opencolorado.org Lexington - data.lexingtonky.gov Somerville -
data.somervillema.gov Palo Alto - paloalto.opendata.junar.com Louisville -
portal.louisvilleky.gov

